# Canister Media



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey all,

I've got a 75 gallon with 7 baby reds.
To filter it I'm running a single Eheim 2217 with all of the provided media (sponge, floss, ceramic rings and the little bio balls).

However, I'm adding a second 2217 in the next week or so.

So my question is, are there any specific media configurations that have worked out well for you?

For example:

- One canister for mechanical and one for bio? 
- Mix it up in each?

Also, as the reds get older I will be selling off a couple. I know 7 is too many for a 75. 
I'll most likely keep 4 or 5 at the most.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

fluval bio max is great and is more reasonably priced then other bio media


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just use the included media for each one, I usually skip the fine filter pad at the top tho.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A single Eheim 2217 for a 75 gallon tank is more than adequate for biological filtration (if you've got it set up that way) so I'd do one bio and one mechanical.
That way, you can pretty much just rinse the media in the "mechanical one" and leave the "biological one" alone.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> A single Eheim 2217 for a 75 gallon tank is more than adequate for biological filtration (if you've got it set up that way) so I'd do one bio and one mechanical.
> That way, you can pretty much just rinse the media in the "mechanical one" and leave the "biological one" alone.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I'm pickin' up what you're puttin' down.
That's pretty much what I was thinking, but 1 canister is the most I've ever run.
Thanks!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm hearin' ya man!

For example, on my 150 gallon pygo tank, I have the following:

Biological filtration:
Rena xP4

Mechanical filtration:
(2) AC-110s

Water polishing:
Magnum 350 with micron filter

Chemical filtration:
Phosban 550 Reactor filled with peat


----------

